# Second Grow - Bubblelicious <> Blue Mystic



## PeaceKiller (May 16, 2008)

Okay here is the start of my second grow. This round we'll be growing Bubblelicious and Blue Mystic :hubba:. Also, raising my first clonning experience of California Orange Bud (Thank you *Ettesun*).

Germed 6 seeds of each 2 days ago (paper towel method), and today they all popped so they are now planted in the veg box (you can see specs of it on the first page of my first grow journal here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24007

I have/going to do the following 3 improvments in this grow during veg that wasn't done in my first grow. Thank you everyone for the suggestions.

1.) Keep plants closer to lights, to avoid streching.
2.) Wrap my containers to prevent light from hitting roots.
3.) I've also added perlite to the soil (about 30%) Scotts Potting Soil.

I'm also going to to a little LST and suppercropping in order to bush out and keep short the plants.


----------



## snuggles (May 22, 2008)

PeaceKiller said:
			
		

> Okay here is the start of my second grow. This round we'll be growing Bubblelicious and Blue Mystic :hubba:. Also, raising my first clonning experience of California Orange Bud (Thank you *Ettesun*).
> 
> Germed 6 seeds of each 2 days ago (paper towel method), and today they all popped so they are now planted in the veg box (you can see specs of it on the first page of my first grow journal here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24007
> 
> ...


 
Good luck, you did your homework ans hsould definitely do a bit better this time around. I also saw the twin in the other thread...looks like it might be an interesting grow.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

Looking good.

Keep us posted, will be watching.


----------



## lorenzo (May 22, 2008)

Good luck with your grow. Keep it up. :headbang:


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone 

I will post updates tomorrow, for both this and my other journal.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 22, 2008)

Nice choices to grow on mang MOJO for the grow. and IMO id jump on the covering of the potters those clear ones will be trouble in the long run, once the root system is out to the edge


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Dubbaman,

Your totally correct, and for once in my life I _actually_ didn't procrastinate, and I covered up the pots right after I made the first post.


----------



## Melissa (May 23, 2008)

*goodluck eace:*


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 23, 2008)

Quick update.

1 of the Blue Mystics never sprouted, so I have now:

5 Blue Mystic
6 Bubblelicious
1 California Orange Bud - female clone




So far everything looks well.
I have covered the clear pots so roots won't see any light, and I have been keeping tops of plants inches from the lights.

I will be installing a stronger intake computer fan this weekend to help vent the heat, especially when the leaves start comming in and get bigger, air movment deminishes alot.

Be well everyone.


----------



## Thorn (May 25, 2008)

I cant wait to see these littluns get going too! That clone is looking great! I bet your ploud!!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 27, 2008)

Looks good bro, i shall sit threw this one... Uuuu, wheres the visitors bong at??


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 27, 2008)

:woohoo: how exciting!

I will pack a cooler and pull up a chair! this ia going to be fun to watch!

thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 29, 2008)

peacekiller out of curiousity what are you doin for nutes and amounts. curious cause im goining to be germin 10 bubbles this weekend. heres what im planning on & your input would be apppreciated.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26436


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone, appreciated .

Hi doc,

Nice to hear your trying the bubbs too . For Veg nutes, i don't do anything special. The Soil has slight time realease N fertilizer, and every week I'll water with 1/2 strength MG all purpose fertilizer and a drop or 2 of Superthrive. This seemed to work well last grow, with no problems.
For flowering it will be Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom at recommended strengths, alternating between waterings with molasses, 2 Tbl per gallon.

Everything looks good so far and the plants are really taking off since just a week ago, you can see the difference from my post from week 1 above. I'll be tieing them over in a day or two for LST.
The California Orange Bud clone is doing well also. I topped it about a week ago and it looks like it's putting out some new shoots, we'll see how it plays out.





Until next time, be well.


----------



## budpassion (May 31, 2008)

Peacekiller,those look very nice.I grew bubblelicious a while back it a very nice tasty strain with lots of trics,i think you'll like.Good Luck & Stay Safe!!


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 31, 2008)

Thanks budpassion , I can't wait. Be well my friend.


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 31, 2008)

Quick update...

Was watering and figured, what the heck, tie them down.
So I tied them over, lets see how this goes.
Also included a pic of the double whammy.

Also installed a stronger intake fan.


----------



## OliieTea (May 31, 2008)

Looking good...


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 31, 2008)

wow, looking very Nice!


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (May 31, 2008)

Wow man. It looks like you are giving the ladies the love they deserve . I would caution you on fertilizing soil to much when the soil is filled with slow release nutes... Thats what has made my newest grow so slow. I had to transplant them and everything cuz the little I did add caused a nute lockout. Your new plants may not like the extra nutes as much as your last since every strain is different. Any ways if it works it does I was just hoping my experience could help you.

Other wise your growth sems to be good and you seem to have ayour planning done and I hope you get all females and a hugecrop buddy. Good luck and take care.


----------



## lyfr (May 31, 2008)

howdy pc, your off to the races dude,what beautiful little plants!  definately looks like you got things dialed in.


----------



## smokybear (May 31, 2008)

Things are looking good so far. Nice work. Definitely keep us posted. I will be pulling up a chair. Take care and be safe.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

These are growing like crazy, it's great!




The LST is starting to kick in, so we'll see what happens. I've been keeping the plants a close as possible to the lights, and wow, it really makes a huge difference keeping plants compact. My last Vegging was stretchville USA compared to this.
Today was first day I gave any ferts, all purpose MG at 1/2 strength and a few drops of Super Thrive.

Pic of the LST success:



Maybe another week to get a few more side branches and let the new ones develop a little more then off to a topping/FIM.

Until next time, be well everyone.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 6, 2008)

You are going to like the BM. It's one of my favs still. Good luck with your grow.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome to hear bomb! I can't wait


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 13, 2008)

Howdy everyone

So far everything is going well and all plants are healthy. Some of the plants took well to the LST and some just did nothing, oh well. I FIM/topped all the plants (not the clone) a few days ago and am waiting to see the results. I wanna get these into flower soon, so once the upward growth gets along little bit more, I'll change over to 12/12 and start sexing them out.

I've learned so much during my first grow, that this one will blow it away.

Now some pix:




And the clone (this octopus is going to go wild once in flower, I'm so excited):



Until next time, be well everyone.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 14, 2008)

Also, I would like to add that i had to change the active carbon pre-filter on the veg box exhaust (use can see pix of it in my First Grow Journal, first post on the first page) as I started noticing a nice little odor, now everything is good and odor free.
Looks like I can get about 2-3 months off of one of these, not bad. You get 2 per box, and each box is about $10 at home depot.


----------



## GMCORP (Jun 16, 2008)

looking incredible man.  i'm digging on the simple LST


----------



## Melissa (Jun 16, 2008)

*wow really nice green plants you have got yourself there eace:*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah they lookin good bro, how many total watts of cfl you using... keep it up, so that your veg box?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 16, 2008)

Lookin good...


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> yeah they lookin good bro, how many total watts of cfl you using... keep it up, so that your veg box?


 
Thanks everyone for the feedback 

I have only 3 CFL bulbs in there. The fixture I used from home depot (3 Bulb bathroom thing) says to not exceed 100 watts. I don't know if it's meant for each socket or the entire fixture. So to play it safe I have a 42 W in the middle and 2 27 watts on the sides, all around the 5500k temp (blue), total 96 watts about 6500 lumens. Stays reasonably cool in there, but I also have an intake and exhaust computer fan running when the lights are on.

Yea thats my veg box/cabinet. Details of it on the first page of my First Grow Journal.

Tomorrow, I'm switching the veg box lights over from 18/6 to 12/12 to determine gender. Once I can determine the females, I will take cuttings for the next round while these flower. Since I LST'd and FIM'd and kept lights close, I actually have lots of potential braches to choose from this time on most of the plants.

There are 5 Blue Mystics and 6 Bubblelicious. As well as the 1 female California Orange Bud clone. LETS GO LADIES!

Be well all.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 21, 2008)

Quick update

Cleaned out the tent from last grow and moved the Carbon Filter/Inline Fan to hang from the top, allowing more floor space.





I switched to 12/12 on Wednesday, and so far 3 ladies showed themselves, 2 Bubblelicious and 1 Blue Mystic. I also put in the California Orange Bud clone from last grow (thanks ettesun ). The LST and FIM/Topping is really a world of difference from my last (first) grow. It looks like (and hopefully) I will have more than 1 main cola per plant.
Also, the pic on the right (below) is my double whammy (older pic can be seen on the first page of this grow journal, date: 5/31/08), it's a girl.





In the meantime, I'm waiting for the others to show gender. I see potential ladies in there, but waiting to see a pistil or two for confirmation.




Until next time, be well everyone.


----------



## Thorn (Jun 22, 2008)

fantastic looking plants bro!


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Thorn 

Little update.

Got another 2 ladies, 1 Blue Mystic and 1 Bubblelicious as of today.
So now we're looking at *1 California Orange Bud*, *3 Bubblelicious* and *2 Blue Mystics*.

6 more undertermined... Let's see, fingers crossed. I do see 2 probable males.





Until next time, be well.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 26, 2008)

hey Peacekiller, looking good brother.:hubba:  you got this one. good luck on the grow... ...


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 26, 2008)

Howdy banjo 

Thanks bud. Yea, I think I got it too, much more confident this time around, and experienced.
I yanked 3 more males yesterday :fid:, and have 3 left to determine. 2 of which I think are males, and one rocking one (talk about 2 main colas) which I hopin' and prayin' is female, just sligghhhtttly to early to tell.

Will post an update tomorrow. Plan to take cuttings tomorrow as well.

Take care and be well.


----------



## Thorn (Jun 26, 2008)

hope that girl turns out fem for ya...sounds like'd it'd make a killa lady hehe  Good luck!


----------



## Melissa (Jun 26, 2008)

*:clap: congratulations on the ladies ,fingers crossed for the others ,,,looking good btw :48:*


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone 

So all females have now been determined, and the count is 7:

1 California Orange Bud



3 Blue Mystic (this one has 2 mains)



3 Bubblelicious



Leaves look a little droppy, they were thirsty so I started nutes today. Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom at 1/2 Strength. Considering they will take well, I'll go to full strength every other watering. And in 2 weeks I will go to switching between Big/Tiger Bloom and Molasses each watering. This worked well last grow with no signs of stress, I could have probably pushed it a little more too.

Light is now about 8 inches from the top of the tallest plant. The tallest plant is about 12 inches above the soil. Rest between 9-12 inches.

Will try to take clones tomorrow if I can get a few good cuttings, otherwise I'll give another few days for the lower growth to get a little more suitable, but as soon as possible.

Here's a few room shots:




Until next time, be well, and be safe everyone.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 28, 2008)

Your setup is beautiful. It's so...clean.


----------



## TentFarmer (Jun 28, 2008)

The girls are looking awesome.  Do you have any scent issues with the tent?


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks guyz,

Scent issues? The tent itself doesn't smell (if thats what you meant). It did when I first unpacked it, but few hours later with a fan in it it was fine.

If you meant the plants, also no. Have a carbon filter hooked up the same as you, trought light, then exit top of tent. The Blue Mystics kinda reak, more than the Bubblelicious, even in veg, but nothing bad, yet.

Be well.


----------



## TentFarmer (Jun 28, 2008)

I personaly don't smell the ladies, but mu nuits I can smell clear as day.  Probably doesn't help the my vent goes into the room with my furnace.  I should probably rethink that....


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 28, 2008)

Heh, my vent (from top of tent) goes into the same room. Unfortunately I can't vent elsewhere. I do have an 90 degree elbow (made from the vent tubing, and clothes hanger to hold the angle) on the outside of the tent connected to the exit, pointing towards an open window. I'm sure this makes a slight difference, the distance is about 4-5 feet.

Okay, quick update. Just took some clones of the ladies.
Took 4 of each.

Before:




After:



And here they are under 18/6 with dome off for pic (may do 12/12 for the first week):


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 30, 2008)

Aww little babys... They are cute.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 30, 2008)

very very very nice!

I love it! cant wait to see some big buds from those girls!:holysheep: 

thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I hope you are well Timmy after all the shananigans, I closed my eyes and sent out some good vibes to the west brother, keep hanging tough.

Everything is going well, not to much to udate on. The beautiful California Orange Bud (second pic) has spider mites.... "insert profanity here,!!!"... I have some Bang! on the way that ettesun recommends, so I'll give that a shot for starters, and take it form there. Meantime, I brushed off all webbing debris and underside of leaves, and hoping for the best in the meantime...
Aside from that, I upped the nutes to full strength Tiger/Big Bloom, and next week will start throwing in some molases. Everything is looking well.






The clones are looking decent... will transplant in a few days. Hoping for a good turnout.




Until next time, take care and be well.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jul 6, 2008)

Took 12 cuttings a week ago. Today, I transplanted into actual soil.
They have been on 12/12 since the cutting to cut down on stress a little, and concentrate on just rooting, all the while weening them off the dome and misting by a few hours a day. Now I have them on 18/6, domeless.
They all look pretty decent, still perky, some even have a little new growth, so we'll see how they progress during the next week or so. This is my second time cloning.






Until next time, take care and be well.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 6, 2008)

Sweet!!!

beautiful plants bro! Keep um green!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 7, 2008)

The plants are looking perfect. So green!! And thanx for the good vibes, i feel them. No wonder i had such a great weekend... Keep up the good work, i know you will...


----------



## Old Hippie (Jul 11, 2008)

Seems as you know what the hell youre doing,  sweet plants and clones .


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 11, 2008)

AWESOME JOB can not wait to see more. Thanks


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone 

Quick update...

Clones:

Been 2 weeks now, and all 12 cutting survived!!! Haha, wow, not bad for second time. 1 of the Cali Orange Buds had a distinct pair of balls though, so I pulled it. Must have went herm when I switched from 12/12 to 18/6, too bad. I am going to start LST/topping in a week or so, once they get a little more recovered and prove they're healthy enough.
A few do have spidermites though from the parents... I will deal with that when my BANG! arrives.






Flowering:

These are comming along well and look amazing, aside from the spidermite infestation. I'm keeping them wet, and humidity high as suggested until the BANG! arrives.
They are really comming along in the past week or so. I will start feeding between the Fox Farm products and Molasses each watering starting now.






Until next time, be well everyone.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking good mang :aok: your gonna love the bubbleicious :stoned: i know i do  Watch her on the nutes too, shes got a lot of white strains in her and they tend to be finicky with nutes and it can get easy to over do them. I kept mine feedign on 1/2 doeses till 2 weeks before harvest, MOJO for the grow man they all look B-E-A-utiful.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 12, 2008)

Lookin nice bro, cant wait for that BANG!


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 12, 2008)

great setup and superb looking plants peace

pkj


----------



## Thorn (Jul 12, 2008)

nice one they are looking great..how long you got left with those ones in flowering?


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback and Green MOJO 

Small update,

Started LST'ing the 11 clones. The 5 with spidermites I wiped down yesterday each leaf individually. And today they already look much better, leaves comming back around. I sprayed them all with 50/50 iso alchohol/water and will keep an eye on them closely. The majority were grown enough to start LST, IMO. About 2 left that are still pretty fragile.





After wiping down each leaf, I also hit the flowering ladies with the 50/50 too, heavy on the infested ones, waited 15 minuetes then hit again. Hopefully I can start making some progress, and I hope the ladies can handle it.

Thanks Dubbaman, I will keep an eye on the Bubb's.

According to Nirvana, I have:
5/6 more weeks on the Bubblelicious
6/7 more weeks on the Cali Orange Bud
5/6 more weeks on the Blue Mystic

Damn, I can't wait 

Take care until next time.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 13, 2008)

nice lst....


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jul 18, 2008)

Hope everyone is well.

Looks like 2 of the clones not doing so hot, but the rest are fine. Gonna give another few days and see if they come around. LST starting to take effect and I topped a few so far, waiting to do the rest.







As for the flowering, they are comming along okay. I got the BANG the other day and drenched them in it, and will do again tomorrow. Can't tell if it has aliviated any of the spider mites yet or not. These things really suck.
Here's a few pix.









Until next time, take care.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 19, 2008)

Buds are looking good!


----------



## Old Hippie (Jul 25, 2008)

NICE! sweet plants man, nice seed choice.:48:


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks KGB and Hippie

Quick update on the clones...

So after taking 12 cuttings just about 4 weeks ago, 1 went herm and 2 just didn't make it. I have left 9 healthy survivors . Repotted all to larger 2 liter bottles. I was able to get rid of the spidermites, I think the BANG did it. Will keep a close eye on them. All 9 were topped about a week ago and are showing new growth. The LST wasn't to effective, the Cali Orange Buds take it well, but the Blue Mystics and Bubblelicious not so much.

I plan to veg them another 3-4 weeks, and FIM/Top accordingly along the way. I'm hoping they'll be stocky little monsters by the time I put into flower. My only concern is the root space my get tight, so may have to repot and put into flower sooner if they show any signs of stress because of it. Besides that they are dong very well and smell great .

You can see a little old spidermite damage on the last pic on the lower leaves.






I'll post Flowering update later this evening.

Take care everyone.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jul 27, 2008)

Quick update...

Everythings going well, for the most part. Doesn't look like I'm going to win this spidermite battle... Fortunatly, I've contained it down to 2 plants , but whatever. Started noticing a little nute burn (i think thats what it is), so just water for now. Besides that, they are doing well.
I did pull a plant a few days ago, it just wasn't budding, maybe herm, I'm not sure, but something wasn't right at all, sorry no pic.







Until next time, be well.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 27, 2008)

Tasty


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jul 31, 2008)

Bubblelicious:



California Orange Bud:



2 Garden Pix:


----------



## Thorn (Aug 1, 2008)

they look great, how long have you left on them?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

Yummmmm..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 1, 2008)

Very beautiful.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback 

Clones are about 4 weeks old this weekend since I took the initial cuttings. They are comming along great. I FIM'd them about 2 weeks ago, and yesterday FIM'd the new tops again. Trying to bush these jammies out, with as much multiple tops as reasonably possible. Plus I want some good branches for taking cuttings. They all range from 6-7 inches tall above the soil, which I'm proud of for 4 weeks (minus 1 week or so for initial rooting). Currently they are all spidermite free, keeping a diligent eye on that since it's screwing my current flowering...

I plan to veg them another 2 weeks and then switch over to 12/12. So far the containers (2 liter bottles) are doing them well, but it may possibly get iffy soon since there is a lot of action above the soil, the roots will need room to support it.






The ladies are about 6 weeks today. Got about another 3 more weeks to go on all the strains. I stopped the nutes after I saw tips yellowing and a few yellow spots. I only fed nutes for about 2 weeks to get to this, as I was warned, they can be finiky about it, which they were. The spidermites are still present, fewer, however they still really freakin' suck.

Blue Mystics:




Bubblelicious:



California Orange Bud:



Whole garden shot:



Until next time, be well and take care.


----------



## someguy (Aug 1, 2008)

lookin good brrrrroooooooo. watch those mites...


----------



## PeaceKiller (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanx.
Yeah, those mites completely suck... Nothing else to say about it.

Before the new batch goes in the tent, I'm gonna go nuclear on cleaning everything out, bleach and all.


----------



## TentFarmer (Aug 1, 2008)

Congrats.  Everything is looking amazing.  My mouth is watering just looking at them.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks tent. Yours are too ! We are about the same trimester flowering, lol. Too bad you had to sacrafice a few. But looks great man!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

Looking good buddie..


----------



## PeaceKiller (Aug 8, 2008)

Update...

Clones are doing great, 5 weeks old now. They are all pretty bushy and have Lots of budding sites . A few had a couple of spidermites on the lower leaves so I plucked a few and hit all plants with the BANG.

I think I'll turn them on 12/12 starting next weekend because a week after that, I plan to chop the ladies in the tent considering they're ready, which they should be. Plus it's getting pretty crowded in the veg box, and I'm sure they'll appreciate the extra root space in 3 Gallon bags along with fresh soil.







7 weeks flowering today, about... So another 2 to go, give or take. The buds are really filling in now, regardless that I was only able to use the FF nutes for a week or two before the leaves showed that it wasn't wanted. Spdermites are still there, but more scarce, maybe they know the end is near.

Bubblelicious:



California Orange Bud:



All 6 Ladies:



Until next time, be well and take care.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

Bubblelicious looking the best buddie.. Nice


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 9, 2008)

looking great!!! i want to see them after harvesttt


----------



## PeaceKiller (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, this one has come to an end after 9 weeks of flowering. All trichs about 50/50.





*1 California Orange Bud:*





*3 Blue Mystic's:*







*2 Bubblelicious:*






Few notes:
1. Spidermites suck!
2. Know what your doing if your gonna reuse soil, even if it's 50 old/50 new.
3. Keep a close eye on plant reactions to nutes.

Besides that, these babies smelled freakin' fantastic during the trimming. The Bubblelicious were just crazy... and so sticky and trich coated, like, rediculous.

Keep you posted on dry weight in about 2 weeks.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice harvest buddy


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 23, 2008)

nice... what is the wet weight?  give us the dry weight too once uve cured them and all... thanks buddy


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 23, 2008)

IMO:  harvested  early..

should of staggared your harvest.  then you'll know what
im talking about.  

big fan leaves haven't even fallen off yet..  tsk tsk..


----------



## PeaceKiller (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

You're totally right MrPuff, I will try to that this next round, at least 10 weeks. My current vegging (now switched light to 12/12) clones of these just harvested plants, are vegging about 6/7 weeks now, and ate up all available space in my vegging cabinet. Thats why I had to yank these a little early.

Be well everyone.


----------



## smokybear (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks nice. Make sure to tell us how it smokes. Take care and be safe.


----------



## UncleSativa (Sep 13, 2008)

PeaceKiller said:
			
		

> Okay here is the start of my second grow. This round we'll be growing Bubblelicious and Blue Mystic :hubba:. Also, raising my first clonning experience of California Orange Bud (Thank you *Ettesun*).
> 
> Germed 6 seeds of each 2 days ago (paper towel method), and today they all popped so they are now planted in the veg box (you can see specs of it on the first page of my first grow journal here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24007
> 
> ...


 
Hola, Plants look great! I heard that the roots dont like light. I see your growing in transparent pots. Not a fact yet until puffin fatty says so. He's knows whats up! Therefore i use black buckets with lots of drainage holes. Plus FF is the best!! Botanicare products will make yer strain more powerful. I will have pics soon of the grandfather Purple and the D.O.A
I bend my plants when they get to high.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 16, 2009)

I came in at the end, but they look great.  Which one do you think had the biggest yield, and which one smokes the best ,[ the best high that sort of thing ].


----------

